# edge of forest



## BigTree420 (May 27, 2008)

4 of my hollands hope plants are currently on the edge of my forest...due to this they recieve good sunlight from about noon on....my question is...they are starting to stretch towards the sun...is this ok?? or should i move them.....will it effect the plants yeild also, or will the plant just strech toweards the sun and look a little weird???


----------



## Firepower (May 27, 2008)

if they are stretching it measns they are nopt getting enough direct sunlight, i have a plant that is not bigger than 3 inches and has been out in the open sun for almost 7 months now and it has barely stretched, ( 3 inches!)  how bad are they stretching?  any pics?
:aok:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 27, 2008)

read the supercropping link in my sig


----------



## maineharvest (May 27, 2008)

Firepower said:
			
		

> if they are stretching it measns they are nopt getting enough direct sunlight, i have a plant that is not bigger than 3 inches and has been out in the open sun for almost 7 months now and it has barely stretched, ( 3 inches!)  how bad are they stretching?  any pics?
> :aok:




I gotta see a pic of this!!  Thats crazy!!  My plants are three inches tall after they are three days old.  They must get 24 hours of direct burning sunlight every day.


----------



## Blunted (May 27, 2008)

7 months and only 3 inches!? thats absurd, so I'm assuming that its a typo....


----------



## BigTree420 (May 28, 2008)

wow man yea its not thats bad they have been out for about a little over a month and they are about 7 or 8 inches...but you can deff tell they are stretching towards the sun cuz half the plant gets direct sunlight for most of the day and the other half is mostly in shade...however its all taken care of now that we had torrential rain storms and i had to move them lastnight due to a small river running right through my plot... now i ust gotta worry about them surviving...most looked ok but 1 was droopy...now ontop of them almost drowning to death i gotta transplant them...again...so who knows what will happen..


----------



## bznuts (May 28, 2008)

dude its fine. they might like a little more direct sun but they are going to be ok.


----------



## smokybear (May 28, 2008)

If you can move them to somewhere where they get more hours of direct sunlight, your yield will reflect it in the end. Read Trillions thread on supercropping and that will help out a bunch. Hope this helps. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Dizzy (May 29, 2008)

BigTree420 said:
			
		

> 4 of my hollands hope plants are currently on the edge of my forest...due to this they recieve good sunlight from about noon on....my question is...they are starting to stretch towards the sun...is this ok?? or should i move them.....will it effect the plants yeild also, or will the plant just strech toweards the sun and look a little weird???


it ok i grow in my woods and they produce fine they will strech a little it will be fine how big are they ???? pics???????????


----------



## BigTree420 (May 29, 2008)

Dizzy said:
			
		

> it ok i grow in my woods and they produce fine they will strech a little it will be fine how big are they ???? pics???????????


 

i'd say about 8-10 inches tall....i moved them somewhere where they can get direct sunlight all day but 2 of them look pretty bad due to all of the rain we just had....they were pretty much right i the middle of a small river before i moved them....ive never seen anything like it...weather is not cooperating this year!...ill try and get some pics of them when i get outta work


----------

